# How soon to move a swarm you caught?



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Greetings all. I am getting ready for swarm season here in GA. I do not have bees at my house but have a place at my house that is a swarm magnet. I have what is called a "Juliet balcony" off my kitchen in back of house. It is very small balcony and the only way to access this balcony is through the kitchen....it is on the second story level of the house. I live in the city and neighbors are very close. Last year every time I put a swarm trap (well an 8 frame or 10 frame deep) on this balcony I caught a swarm. I would leave the swarm there for a few weeks so they could get adjusted and not abscond if I moved it too soon. You have to move the hive through the house to get it off the balcony! The only problem with this balcony is you cannot check the bees out because the balcony is so small and I can't be lighting a smoker and bringing it though the house. Once a swarm moves in how soon can I move it? The next day? I would have to move it to the front of my yard which is front of house about 50 yards away . Since it is in close proximity would the bees return to the balcony if I moved the hive? This spot is a swarm magnet and I want to take advantage of these swarms. I was thinking about selling these swarms this year. Last year I gave away two of them, kept one, and sold one. So to make a long story short - how soon can I move a swarm once it has moved into a trap? I can't move it 3 miles away until I find a home for it sell it?


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I had to move a hive 70 yards a few days ago. It has a nice robber/ moving screen has openings that have metal slider doors--Mann Lake and Brushy sell them. I closed it up and moved at sunset, bees were all inside. I then opened the top mallest slider door, and also taped to the lid and side an opened plastic bag that draped over the opening so that the bees have to go around it at their new home. I'm going back today to see what's happening at the old site. Typically I leave an empty used nuc with an empty comb frame but I didn't have one with me--I highly recommend that for your balcony.

Personally I wait at least a couple days before I move a swarm box, whenever possible I wait up to 2 weeks so they are well established. I don't think this is totally necessary, just personal preference.

Also, in case you do want to take a peak inside before you move the hive, I find these one of the most useful supplies in my tool box for those times you only need a couple minutes of smoke:

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/HD-554.html


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have moved swarms within an hour of hiving them without problems. Since foragers start immediately to bring in pollen and nectar, in most cases, the longer you wait the more foragers have oriented on the location. I place a large board in front of the hive for a couple of days to get them to re-orient like Bevy's honeybees does. The nuc in the old location is a good idea, especially if you left the swarm there several days before moving. Even when moving the swarm within an hour or two, I'll see two or three dozen bees flying around the old location after I moved the swarm. They could be scouts or foragers. Good luck with the swarms, sounds like an excellent location.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

SallyD said:


> So to make a long story short - how soon can I move a swarm once it has moved into a trap? I can't move it 3 miles away until I find a home for it sell it?


Move them as soon as you like. Block the entrance and move them after dark when all the bees are home. Place an obstacle in front of the entrance after you move the hive so that the bees will reorient when they leave. What direction does the balcony face, and what direction is the entrance of your swarm trap facing?


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks all. Bevy....when you say leave an empty used nuc on my balcony is that for any bees that may return after the hive has been moved?


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

SallyD said:


> Thanks all. Bevy....when you say leave an empty used nuc on my balcony is that for any bees that may return after the hive has been moved?


Yes


----------



## CoryM465 (Jan 26, 2016)

Dan the bee guy said:


> Yes


I'm completely new to bees, but it seems a simple solution to not taking bees through your house would be to add 3 or 4 hooks to your trap. Then you can use a rope to lower the box off of the balcony to the ground. Then move it wherever you want it.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Dan the bee guy said:


> Yes


With the bees that come back to the nuc- I guess you just shake them off and put them in the original swarm box? I have thought about lowering it over balcony but I am kinda on the down low :shhhh:with these swarm boxes on my balcony. I have them painted same color as house so they blend in well. I live in the city and homes are very close (cluster homes) - I think that may cause a spectacle if the neighbors saw that! It is easier just to bring it though the house - I have very understanding spouse


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

You can move a swarm trap riht away if you wish. Myself though, I tend to leave them alone of a week or two before I move them to nsure they are established. Recently though, I don't place swarm traps. I do have a couple in the apiary though. I just wait for the calls to roll in when swarm season starts. lol SOOOOOO much easier and less time consuming.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

MrBeeman, I dont do cutouts anymore. I will go get a free swarm. There is no comparison between plunking a full swarm box into the truck bed, ( mine are minimal hives) , or hacking up a wall for bees. I will never do cutouts on my own lureboxes! But I've gotten good at swarm luring, LOL! For OP's question, it doesnt hurt to wait, but if you do, the new swarm needs all its foragers. So close the box after sundown, so you get all the bees at home. If you don't disturb or roughly handle them, they act like nothing happened next day. I like to wait till the queen lays eggs, they do not abscond if disturbed. (Meaning , you can stick your nosey face in there, and not have them leave) . But thats a week or less, if you want to wait.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

jadebees said:


> MrBeeman, I dont do cutouts anymore. I will go get a free swarm. There is no comparison between plunking a full swarm box into the truck bed, ( mine are minimal hives) , or hacking up a wall for bees. I will never do cutouts on my own lureboxes! But I've gotten good at swarm luring, LOL! For OP's question, it doesnt hurt to wait, but if you do, the new swarm needs all its foragers. So close the box after sundown, so you get all the bees at home. If you don't disturb or roughly handle them, they act like nothing happened next day. I like to wait till the queen lays eggs, they do not abscond if disturbed. (Meaning , you can stick your nosey face in there, and not have them leave) . But thats a week or less, if you want to wait.


One even better is going to a swarm call, collecting the swarm only to find another swarm found your swarm trap in the bed of the truck!


----------

